# So I made my own ash tray gauge pod



## Darkside GTi (Mar 13, 2011)

What do you think


----------



## slawny091 (Jan 18, 2009)

no pics


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice one :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I like it a lot! I think I might steal this idea if you don't mind. 



Darkside GTi said:


> What do you think


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

Very nice! 

What did you use for the rings/tubes? I bought some schedule 40 black ABS pipe to make some pods for my car, but the ID seems to be just a couple thou too small...


----------



## cmedubbin (May 16, 2011)

looks good


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks good Nick. I would remove the sliding cover and use some flat plastic though. :beer:


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

love it but i wouldn't want to lose my a/c plug


----------



## Darkside GTi (Mar 13, 2011)

I wanted to keep it looking factory. I'm thinking about making them to sell.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Darkside GTi said:


> I wanted to keep it looking factory. I'm thinking about making them to sell.


I dont know, it just looks weird with them sitting on the lid instead of a dead panel. The pods look nice from what I can see though. Any close ups?


----------



## Darkside GTi (Mar 13, 2011)

yeah when i get home i'll post close ups. when you see it sitting in the car it looks a lot better


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Darkside GTi said:


> yeah when i get home i'll post close ups. when you see it sitting in the car it looks a lot better


I need to figure out how and where I want to place my Gauges.


----------



## Darkside GTi (Mar 13, 2011)

New pic


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Darkside GTi said:


> New pic


:thumbup:


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

Looks great, I'll buy one :thumbup:


----------



## Darkside GTi (Mar 13, 2011)

Maybe I'll make some next week


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

Darkside GTi said:


> What do you think


love it :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: really nice


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

Darkside GTi said:


> What do you think


love it :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: really nice


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Good idea, I may pull apart mine and install the tubes on the ashtray cover. Good work dude, love the dinoc.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I did the same thing for my mk3, but i put them in the front cupholder. I used electrical conduit.


----------



## Darkside GTi (Mar 13, 2011)

It fits really good


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

i made mine too use pcv pipe 2 inch cut the bottom part and it will slid over your gauge. i did mine that way looks great. but i didnt use the lid thouugh:screwy:


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

Looks awesome man nice job


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

looks good dude:thumbup:


----------



## Darkside GTi (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm going to make a few this week


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

jrbrownie00 said:


> love it but i wouldn't want to lose my a/c plug


i thought the same thing when i put my gauges in place of the ash tray. so i re-located the cig lighter to the passenger front footwell. cut a small hole in the plastic that extends from the center console and it fit right into place.


----------



## Darkside GTi (Mar 13, 2011)

I did the same thing with the cig lighter


----------



## Darkside GTi (Mar 13, 2011)

I will have 2 of these for sale by the end of the week, if anyone is interested


----------



## Lvarbelow21 (Jul 4, 2010)

im also located in jersey ill take one today if possible text or call me at 732-272-5476 im not on here alot


----------



## Lvarbelow21 (Jul 4, 2010)

Darkside GTi said:


> I will have 2 of these for sale by the end of the week, if anyone is interested


need one whats up ????


----------

